# The Dagger of Snaskrit



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Karak of eight peaks is in constant war. the Skaven, the Goblins and the Dwarfs they are all locked in a conflict were none can get an upper hand. The leaders of all are able tacticians but none are as able as Snaskrit, he is the greatest of his kind. The Goblins of his Waaagghh have grown even more intelligent under Snaskrits command. He those does not want all his men to be intelligent he wants some to continue with there specialities, these are the Daggers of Snaskrit. 

You can be one of these classes:

Skulker:
Fanatic:
Squig Herder:
Shaman:
Squig Rider:
Boss: 

This is the list you use.
Name: 
Age:
Speciality: what class are you 
History: how did you join the Dagger of Snaskrit 
Weapons: what do you use make it realistic (Shaman list Psychic powers)
Pets: If you use Squigs then describe Him, others MUST have a baby squig, snake, Spider or a baby wolf
Magic weapons: leave blank you will get some 

Rules: 

No Godmoding 

You may die 

Stay in character (dont go charging blindly into combat shouting Blood for the Blood God your a cowardly Goblin)

NO killing other players 

Please Post

let me know if your interested Hope I can be satisfactory


----------

